# Need Advice



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

ok so I'm very new to revolvers as I do not own one yet. I am in the process of purchasing another handgun and in the dilemma of which SC polymer I wanted I decided to hold off on that and add a revolver to my growning collection of guns. with that said I need some help. I want a .357 mag with 4" or a little longer barrel. I am just curious new or used what would be considered a good buy. if it is used what should the price range be? what should I stay away from? what should I look out for when purchasing a used revolver? any help is welcome and I enjoy everyones opinion. thanks in advance.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't have much experience with revolvers. Having said that, I have shot a friends S&W 686 with a 4" barrel. It was a lot of fun to shoot (even though I'm not a huge fan of revolvers). With 38spcl rounds, it was like shooting a 22lr. I shot a few 357mags through it and it was still pleasant. The only complaint that my friend has ever had about it was that he wished it had the longer barrel (6"). His had some trigger work, and it was _very_ light, which probably added a little to the experience. Also, gunbroker is a great place to use for judging about how much you should spend on the various models that people will mention. Good luck! :smt023

-Jeff-:watching:


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Buy a S&W in a double action or a Ruger in single action. If you just want something that shoots great, a Ruger 7-1/2" Blackhawk can probably be had for around $400. Unless you actually intend to learn to shoot double-action, it is the best way to go.

Most folks who buy good double-action revolvers initially can't hit anything much in double-action mode, so they start pulling the hammer back, to get the short trigger stroke. This is OK, I guess, but why bother paying more money for DA, if you aren't going to learn to shoot in DA mode.

In DA revolvers, my experience has been that S&W's have a pretty nice DA trigger, once they are broken in, whereas Ruger DA's often need a little smoothing up. But that's just me - your experience may be different.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

You can pick up a great, slightly used target revolver like a S&W Model 19 for about $400 or less. You'll have a great time at the range with it. It's quite accurate shooting 38's all day with very controllable recoil.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

In purchasing a used revolver, make specific inspections of it:

Check the barrel and cylinders for pitting. 

Check the integrity of the frame by observing if the distances between the cylinder and forcing cone are consistent as the cylinder is rotated. 

Check the lockup of the cylinder by cocking the revolver and trying to wobble the cylinder back and forth. Also hold the trigger down, let the hammer down and check for wobble. If there is any noticeable play in the cylinder, reject the revolver. If you see damage to the cylinder stops, reject the revolver. 

Look at the forcing cone with a light to detect any possible erosion there, and on the top-strap just above the cone. 

Check the cylinder lockup to be sure it fully engages when closed. 

If all of those elements are sound, you have an excellent chance that the revolver is in good working order. 

Good luck. Finding them is fun.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

somebody had meantioned a rossi. seen em but never really thought much of em as they are priced for low end. any comments?


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

With regards to double action revolvers I can highly recommend Smith & Wesson. I owned a Ruger for a while but never got used to the terrible double action trigger. 

Someting like a model 19, 66, or 686 would be a good choice.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Another vote for the S&W 686.

Mine is not for sale. :mrgreen:


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

I have a 6'" 686, and a model 10 2". I have no complaints and like them both. Now I'm looking at j frames. Revolvers are fun.:smt023


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

Why not a 5" barreled S&W 627-PC?
A little pricey but an excellent DA trigger and a great compromise between 4" and 6" barrel.
and last but not least you get 8 shots rahter than the usual 6 or 7.

Or a 6" S&W 686 whose trigger you are going to accuratize.


----------

